# How fast/long do you have to walk to induce labor?



## LisK

Assuming that you can actually put yourself into labor by walking (and that it's not an old wives tale), how vigorous a walk do you need to take to do it? I have walked my dogs 30 min to 1 hour every day during my pregnancy, so I'm thinking that I'm going to need to speed walk really far to have any chance of stimulating labor. 

Does anyone know what kind of a walk you need to take?


----------



## lalila0007

I've been walking and walking and walking all weekend to help speed up labor and haven't gotten anywhere yet. It makes the contractions come hard and fast for a while and then they slow down again. Good luck!!


----------



## michellle1980

I've walked lots.... done nothing :(


----------



## loverguts

I walked 5/6 miles quite briskly when i was 39+4 in my previous pregnancy and had my little boy that night :)
I didn't actually do it as a way to get LO out though, i just got fed up of sitting around being bored...but will be giving it a go this time when im around same time!


----------



## LisK

Six miles? Good lord, I don't think I could walk that far!


----------



## megangrohl

I spent Saturday walking for 4 hours and nothing! I think they won't come if they aren't ready no matter how many things you try :( booooo! Lol


----------



## mom and ttc

i walk 2-2.5 miles a day now, planning and doing 5 miles at 35 weeks and wont be walking more than that :D


----------



## LisK

You all are way more athletic than me. I did a mile and a half yesterday and felt like my legs were going to fall off.


----------



## megangrohl

I'm far from athletic lol I'm just desperate to get lily out :)

Id say I am active but not athletic.


----------



## justbeginning

I walked for 4 hours on Sunday with my husband and nothing happened.


----------



## NuKe

sideways up and down stairs :thumbup: worked for me first time round!


----------



## futuremama88

I've been walking a lot and it does nothing! It just exhausts me to be honest as its starting to get too hot and sunny around here (I'm lover of a cold weather). I've been stuck at only 1cm dilated even after two gels and walking doesn't do anything to help except make me tired.


----------



## Nadialew

The day I had sweep, I went to a mall and walked for 2-3hours... Nothing happened! But I believe keeping yourself active definitely helps with the progress. Good luck!


----------



## mrsrof

I hope not too far, cause I walked just over a mile this afternoon, just to get out of the house, was feeling pretty good until I was nearly home and the pain in my bump was so bad, it's so frustrating! I will try later with my bump support on, see if it helps any!


----------



## mom and ttc

i am walking 2-4 miles a day now, so i guess in 10 weeks i have to walk ALOT to actually induce labor ..


----------



## branjo

sex got more results for me.. I got major cramps after orgasm. As far as walking.. I been walking almost every night for the past week and nothing... a few braxton hicks that were uncomfortable but nothing that hurt.


----------



## LisK

Well I walked 4.5 miles today as fast as I could and it did absolutely NOTHING except make me sore and cranky. :(


----------



## Mrsmitch80

I pushed a heavy pram for around 30 mins, lost my plug that night. Walked around the supermarket the following day and my contractions started, I'm in labour now!!

Maybe push something?! Xx


----------



## MrsBump1

Ive got a dog so was also used to walking her daily but the day i went into labour with my DD we took a walk up the woods which in a non-pregnant state normally takes about an hour. A lot longer when waddling! Its a bit hilly too & we walked normal pace. It set of really strong braxton hicks & at 2am that night/morning my labour started. Who knows if the walking really worked or not but i do know i cant walk anywhere in this pregnancy without setting off the old braxtons again!


----------



## SarahMartinez

NuKe said:


> sideways up and down stairs :thumbup: worked for me first time round!

How far along were you? and do you mean you stood sideways and actually climbed the stairs that way? I hope that works!!:happydance:


----------



## optimistic1

I heard stomping around can work...anytime im walking around my house or down steps i take very large heavy steps...hopefully it works it does give me contractions but they go away as soon as i stop stomping around....but theres alot of things that give me contractions i get them so easily its insane that im still pregnant!


----------



## LisK

Haha well I can update! I ended up walking progressively longer over the course of a few days. So I did 1.5 miles one day, then 3 miles the next day, then 4.5 miles, then my water broke the day after that and my baby was born at 39+4.


----------



## Babybunny1982

Wow brilliant!! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## TwoRdue

I about half an hour into my walk and I am in pain and I can go to far as I need to pee all the time.
I don't that even after a short walk I spend the rest of the day in pain down there and find it hard to move but I put it down to lack of movement due to been on bed rest most of my pregnancy


----------



## monte3375

NuKe said:


> sideways up and down stairs :thumbup: worked for me first time round!

Like one step at a time or two steps at a time and how long?


----------



## Joss_Taylor

Well a local girl went missing this past week and Sunday our town went on a search for her through the woods. So I hauled my 38 week pregnant butt out there and hiked around through heavily wooded, hilly woods for an hour. The only thing I achieved from the walk was getting a nasty tick in my hair! I'm hoping I can go for another long walk tomorrow and get something moving!


----------



## Moomette

I tried it with DD after my waters broke and nothing happened. Started with briskly walking home from the hospital about 3 miles followed by another 3/4 miles in the evening with DH and had absolutely no joy.


----------



## Kathleen1994

My contractions started when i lost my mucous plug on may 5th at 39+5 it woke me up i went to hospital they sent me back but i. Was 1cm dilated my mom said walk all day and by tomorrow you should be in labor ( IT did work ) but i think it helps more when your dilated i went back in may 6th and had my daughter.. you will know with the contractions and water breaking has the same heat as your body it just feels weird lol


----------

